# sheep with diarrhea



## grdnnt

Hi, I just joined this forum today, have lurked a couple times in the past. My name is Nikki, have lived on our small acearage in the midwest 6 years. Mostly happily married  mom to three, we raise chickens, turkeys, guinea and recently got two Jacob sheep (females, about 1.5 years old- not bred) and a goat to see how it went with plans for more sheep. Anyway- the goat taught us we do not know how to make a good fence, so last week we started to redo our fence so they have been in the barn getting mostly grain. We have cut fresh grass for them, but missed two days when they got mostly grain. They had been mostly grain prior to us, but for last two months mostly grazing(would give them some grain each night, but would not always eat much). They are a couple weeks late on wormer. The field they are in has not had livestock in 20+ years. The barn had horses/cattle about 8 years ago, plus our fowl. So, the question is- one of the sheep has developed diarrhea. I am thinking it is diet change related, the new fence is done today. I read I could give pepto bismo (sp?) To help. Should I try this? How much? Should I call the vet for this? Thank you so much for your help.
nikki


----------



## grdnnt

Sorry for the double post. Wanted to add I realize it is called scours, just still think of it as the other. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Ernie

It's probably the diet. I wouldn't give them pepto bismol but I'd put them back on pasture and see if it doesn't clear up.

Your own stool would be pretty runny and nasty if you stopped eating vegetables and meat and ate only oatmeal and cereal. 

One of the things I do for animals with loose stool is mix a little charcoal (from my fire pit, not commercial charcoal) in with their water. Works for people too.


----------



## bergere

I would stop the "Fresh Cut" grass and the grain. 

Either feed them grass hay(from bales) or have them on pasture until their scours clear up.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich

I agree with bergere, have to make changes in livestock feed slowly, put them on hay only for a few days to let their gut rest and see if the scours stop. If not I'd consider some pepto and worming the one that has the scours.


----------



## plowjockey

Sheep almost always get the runs when their diet is changed. Very lush pasture will keep them runny until they get used to it also.

Pass on the Vet, unless it starts developing other negative symptoms. Same with the wormer.

The runs in sheep is pretty common, at least in my flock.


----------



## grdnnt

Thanks everyone. We will put them out to the pasture and keep an eye on her for now, just started this morning. The fresh cut grass was cut from the pasture they are in. Can I try to clean her up once it passes? Bad idea? If it does not pass and I need to try pepto how much? I would have to go buy some. I might try firepit charcoal in the water had not heard this before.


----------



## plowjockey

grdnnt said:


> Thanks everyone. We will put them out to the pasture and keep an eye on her for now, just started this morning. The fresh cut grass was cut from the pasture they are in. Can I try to clean her up once it passes? Bad idea? If it does not pass and I need to try pepto how much? I would have to go buy some. I might try firepit charcoal in the water had not heard this before.


Sheep have sensitive stomachs, that different feeds take some time getting used to.

Our Katahdins have been wolfing down all of the garden weeds, we have been dumping on the compost pile. Now they all have the runs. Oh well.

Only give medicines and other treatments, when absolutely necessary, IMO.

Sheep are not necessaarily ill when they have the runs.


----------

